# Gray and red fox



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Just was wondering what the going rate was for a taxi quality fox sold whole frozen? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.taxidermy.net/forum/index.php/topic,180556.0.html

http://www.taxidermy.net/forum/index.php/topic,180500.0.html

The above foxes are listed for sale to taxidermists. The prices should put you in the ballpark. Good luck.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks dfjish. I appreciate it.


----------

